# Take the Challenge...



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Great...I KNEW if I replied to this thread I'd have a bunch of upper-crusties picking on me.


Nobody's picking on you. We come here to learn.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg, I am going to try this out tomorrow. I have a service call for a main breaker that keeps tripping and it's Sunday. It might even turn into a whole service upgrade so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> Nobody's picking on you. We come here to learn.


Yeah well, that's easy for you to say...SLSTech didn't rub your face in the dirt.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Yeah well, that's easy for you to say...SLSTech didn't rub your face in the dirt.


It will be all right, just put on some clean big boy underwear and get over it.:laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Greg! This really is good advice and it's right on.

Funny, I was at the big box store today and I ran into one of my customers in the parking lot. We talked for a while and then shook hands and parted. Then later on I was talking to my of my big box employee friends and I mentioned I ran into one of my 'good customers'. I said 'actually all of my customers are good because they aren't cheap. If they're cheap, they aren't my customer!"

The key is finding the right customers and impressing them with your skills. I get alot of repeat business and recommendations from my good customers. I get a lot of 'cheap' people who get estimates, but they're not my customers.

Although the economy stinks, this is my best year and I have raised my rates as well. Not everybody is affected by the economy.:clap:


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Not sure I agree. Went to see a client last week. Quoted $9,600 for a deck. She's got 3 other prices: $7,000, $7900, and $8500.00.
Although I came highly reccomended (from 2 separate and independent sources, and am building a VERY high end deck 1 street over from her, which she has seen and expressed awe about), she tells me she cannot understand why I'm so much more, especially since she designed the deck.
My cost is $7200, and 2 months ago I would have marked that up to $10,500.00
She herself has thrown out the lowest guy, and now I either drop my price or walk away. 
So adding a few bucks to a quote just won't fly right now.

On top of that we now have a "harmonized" 13% sales tax. Until July 1 it was 5%.

The new tax is doing nothing but swelling the underground economy.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

You are charging sales tax for a DECK?


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Have to in Ontario, if you're legit.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> ...*You really should NOT be losing projects based on those relatively small additional amounts. Think about it. If you do this to EVERY job, where will you be?*...


Good chance they will be broke & out of work. This is one of the most unsound business practices I have ever heard of. This theory can work on very specialized work, small jobs & some service work. It does not seem logical for a knowledgeable Contractor, knowing his numbers, to take the time to bid a job and then arbitrarily add some unknown percentage to the bid. In the past 6 months I have seen jobs bid like this:

Approx. $13000 job two bidders less than $100 apart.
Approx $35000 job top two bidders were $13.00 apart. 
Approx $45000 job top 3 guys were less than $100 apart.
Approx $275,000 job two bidders $1300 apart

I spoke with all the bidders. They are all very experienced Contractors and said they have never been through such tight bidding & pencil sharpening before.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Stone Mountain said:


> Not sure I agree. Went to see a client last week. Quoted $9,600 for a deck. She's got 3 other prices: $7,000, $7900, and $8500.00.
> Although I came highly reccomended (from 2 separate and independent sources, and am building a VERY high end deck 1 street over from her, which she has seen and expressed awe about), she tells me she cannot understand why I'm so much more, especially since she designed the deck.
> My cost is $7200, and 2 months ago I would have marked that up to $10,500.00
> She herself has thrown out the lowest guy, and now I either drop my price or walk away.
> ...



Same boat here without the sales tax nonsense. Had a new garage, turn existing attached garage into master suite. Hardwood floors, some siding, service upgrade. Decent 6+ week project. Owner had very specific desires on what he wanted and what subs he wanted. That was fine because even though the electrician is probably one of the costlier we work well together and he does damn good work. Bids come in we're 1k high. Well other contractor had 2' centers on the roof, 7/16 osb. He wanted 16" with 5/8 CDX. It was a slab foundation, we run our slab a foot thick on the perimeter 2' wide all the way around with double string of rebar. Other contractor had 6" pad with just wire mess, wall right on pad so it would be 6" off final grade. He also was gonna do the electric in house.

Home owner keeps saying i really want you to do the work but hes 1k cheaper. Well wtf, he isnt anywhere close to your specs what do you expect? Sorry you want us to do it the price is what it is, i dont sell cars. I told him if he met the specs hes over the grand anyhow. HO calls him up says he"ll do all the stuff he didnt figure right for free. have fun with that one, dont call me when its all f'd up.

Been that way all damn summer, this winter i dunno i dont think its gonna be good. I bet in 16 years i've had a total of 45 weeks in the winter where i had nothing to do. I'm feeling the chance that from christmas til april is gonna be completely dead.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Yeah well, that's easy for you to say...SLSTech didn't rub your face in the dirt.



I'd kick his butt if he tried that with me!!!!! :furious:


:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Another perspective -

Let's say a carpenter is worth $20/hr. When times are good, do you gouge the customer and pay the carpenter 25?

When times are bad, do you cut your price and pay the carpenter 15?

No, the tradesman/craftsman is still worth 20, based on his time in, skills, tools, etc. 

I don't gouge in the good times and don't drop my prices in the hard times. Just the way I am.


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Great...I KNEW if I replied to this thread I'd have a bunch of upper-crusties picking on me.


 They want you to add funds to your next bid but want to ***** slap you for giving a break then raising your rates when they use you again.

Keep reminding yourself that these are contractors giving you advice.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

When I started contracting I would drop my prices 10% usually after I gave the bid, just because I felt I had to do it to get the job.
Later I did an add on for another home builder and he told me to figure my price and then add 10 to 15% if I ever wanted to make money.
SO, from that time on I did and in some cases as much as 25%.
Lets face it. We know when we talk to people initially whether they are a hot prospect. If they aren't, don't spend time with them. They're going with the cheapo price.
There's always someone willing to pay your price. You just have to find them. In my case, I got started in a wealthy group of doctors and lawyers and land investors who kept me busy most of the time with their projects. No bids, just do it and give them the bill in most cases.
So I was in a situation where I could charge anything that was reasonable. They knew I was high but they were willing to pay it to get me.
I put a a notice in the paper that I was shutting down my business for other interests and the most wealthy woman in town called me and said I had to do some things on her house before I left town. I explained to her that I was getting out of business and moving 600 miles away and wouldn't be there to warrant it but she insisted so I put about 50 sq. of siding and new windows and doors on her house after I moved away.
I was stupid for walking away from what I'd built up over the years. 
But, I can testify that you can be in a poverty area of the county and do high end work and get paid good if you work at it.
There are always people with money during any economy.
I've seen so many contractors afraid that they might charge too much and are timid with their customers.
You'll be better off if you are afraid you aren't charging enough and deal with the customer with strength and confidence.
Develope the reputation that if they don't deal with you, they aren't dealing with the best. Don't be afraid to pat your own back. 
When a customer tells you that something looks good, don't hem and haw and try to be humble. Step back, look at the project and tell them, "Yes, that is nice, isn't it? I don't believe there is another person aound who could have done it any better," DOn't be afraid to toot your own horn.
Sorry for writting so much.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is everyone really sure it is about price and only price? Are you sure you are doing/offering something different than your competitors to make them feel more confident in you and your abilities.

I just recently completed a new roof. The highest bid was 25,000 (forget about that) , one was 6100 and one was 7500. The 6100 was offering the same materials as me and the 7500 was offering a product that has already failed them and didn't give them options.

I came in at a little less than 8100. According to the HO, I seemed more knowledgeable about what I was proposing to do, responded promptly to any questions and informed them that I would also be on the job site 99% of the time which made them feel more comfortable. 

Now does that happen all the time? No. Some people really only do care about the number especially if they are only living in the house for a short while. These people plan on staying in their home and want it done right and understand it costs money to have things done right.

So, what do you do that sets yourself apart from your competition?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> I'd kick his butt if he tried that with me!!!!! :furious:
> 
> 
> :whistling


I don't think he'd try it with you.

He only picks on the weak and/or sensitive!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Greg, I am very new to this site and don’t know you but I see you are well respected member of this site. However, the advice you gave couldn’t be further from “good advice”: _to arbitrarily just add some dollar amount to the final proposal_. Is not only bad advice, it’s just plain wrong.

I have given proposals in the past that customers initially thought were too high. But, after I explained the reasons behind the costs, I was actually awarded the project. I could do this with pride and confidence because I had no capricious costs in the proposal just because I knew the customer trusted me and I knew I could capitalize on that trust. And any job I did lose, I could walk away with my head held high because I knew I couldn’t do that job for less.

Money is hard to come by Greg, seemingly getting harder ever day. In my opinion, overcharging a customer is just wrong and gives everyone in this industry a black eye. 
Isn’t it better to stick to the tried and true standard: know your overhead, know your market, know your hourly rate and learn the time it takes to complete a project? (profit increase as your speed to complete the task increases).

Greg, if this is coming across harshly, I apologize. It’s honestly not my intention and I hate to see how people pounce on each other. 

Just take this post as, _“I’m just sayin’, is all I’m sayin’.” (spoken like a true Philadelphian)_


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I don't think he'd try it with you.
> 
> He only picks on the weak and/or sensitive!


:laughing: 

In all seriousness, Mag has gotten some tough love from many of us here on the forum in the past & if we see him or think someone else is making a big mistake - we are going to call it

I guarantee you I have received some, so has Greg, and quite a few of the others on this board - The reason most of us are still around is because we recognize that it isn't personal, but meant as a help

Now for those that like attacking others personally they generally find there time here limited pretty quickly

Now back to Greg's original challenge - I have to disagree with it for most everyone that knows there numbers. For those that don't & only charge $20 an hour or simply just think that they can't charge what they really need it is a good one to hopefully get them to realize that yes you can

Back to your's on cutting profit - you still need some profit to cover oopsies, etc... If you need to cut anything, look first to your overhead & trim unneeded items (No, marketing is not an unnecessary expense, but you really need to make sure that it is really working for you - but that's another thread all together)


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Unless I interpreted Greg's post incorrectly, he was directing that advice to the contractors who perpetually undercut their prices due to a self imposed belief that due to whatever reason/condition, etc., they'll never get the job at the the price they want to charge. While the #'s used seem arbitrary, I think he's saying "take a chance" and "here's a starting point" to see if there's a way to break from the mindset. There is risk with this, especially these days, but if you never try, you'll never know.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Dec 7, 2008)

Cjeff said:


> I have figured out what it costs me to run my business, all the costs, Thought, man no one will pay that.
> Priced jobs accordingly, and got them despite my lack of confidence.
> 
> I used to think when I made profit I was ripping of the customer, Now I think If I don't I'm ripping off my family.
> Had to ask myself, Who is more important to me?


I'm right there one step behind you...

Greg's point as I read it is not about not knowing your numbers and milking the customer for some extra dough, it's about breaking the ice to move from carpenter for hire to creating a profitable company. It's about not charging enough to just cover your wage and expenses but also to be compensated for all the risk and headaches that go along with the business. 

My numbers do not follow what Greg has challenged, but after having a heart to heart with my wife I've had to raise prices or look for a regular gig. So far nobody has balked and I feel I'm being fair to both customer and my family.

As a 1 or 2 I think that unless you live somewhere where there are no 3's at all, it is good advice to consider adapting to your own situation.

Matt


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

griz said:


> Good chance they will be broke & out of work. This is one of the most unsound business practices I have ever heard of. This theory can work on very specialized work, small jobs & some service work. It does not seem logical for a knowledgeable Contractor, knowing his numbers, to take the time to bid a job and then arbitrarily add some unknown percentage to the bid. In the past 6 months I have seen jobs bid like this:
> 
> Approx. $13000 job two bidders less than $100 apart.
> Approx $35000 job top two bidders were $13.00 apart.
> ...


I'm not talking about government work which has no bearing on value--only the cost.

I'm talking about residential work where demonstrating value is part of the process.

I can't believe I actually have to explain this.

And...if you are referring to projects that WERE residential jobs and the "bidding" was that close and those contractors couldn't differentiate themselves for the sake of those miniscule amounts, it's probably safe to say there are larger issues at hand.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I guess the advice was given with good intentions..

But I would rather see a thread that explained to guys what their expenses are and how that translates into their overhead costs

Based on those overhead costs, they learn how to calculate their markups and apply that markup to price their work correctly..

I have seen so many posts here about pricing work correctly and not being a hack but I don't think I have ever seen any one take the time to explain how pricing a job correctly is done..

I wonder why??


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

With all due respect:

Where do you come off labeling people? Do you honestly think you have the right or authority to put people into a category? 

Maybe there are two types of people here, ones with Balls and ones without.

just sayin


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I guess the advice was given with good intentions..
> 
> But I would rather see a thread that explained to guys what their expenses are and how that translates into their overhead costs
> 
> ...


Maybe because it's more fun to backhandedly insult people and at the same time stroke ones ego?
I dunno just thinking outside the box.....


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

If that is the case maybe we should change that.. 

I think it would be a very helpful exercise if guys were willing to participate..

I would also probably help with the pricing questions, I know it is not easy to follow all of the steps necessary and that's why a lot of guys don't apply themselves..

It is not the cool or fun side of the business, but it is probably one of the most crucial aspects..

Especially now when bidding has gotten more competitive..

Knowing these numbers would, let you know honestly where you stand..

1. If you can price you work and survive in this market.

2. Or realistically consider getting a job until things turn around if you can't sell work at the prices that you need to..

3. If you could lower or raise your costs and be competitive


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> If that is the case maybe we should change that..
> 
> I think it would be a very helpful exercise if guys were willing to participate..
> 
> ...


Rory,I'm pretty sure there is a very good discussion on estimating and pricing here....http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> Rory,I'm pretty sure there is a very good discussion on estimating and pricing here....http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/


I agree. Brian's posts is one of the best i have ever read.. I printed it along with one by AtlanticWBconst and have them hanging up in my office.

But no one has ever actually explained the process, only what it is and why it should be done..

I give odds of a 1000 to 1 that very few actually know how to arrive at their markup (accurately)..

And that comment is not a slight but a reality of extremely talented craftsmen never introduced to the business reality of running a construction business.

Most of us start off in the trades and never taught the complexities of running our business before and after we put the tools down.

Also very few know when and if its time to put the tools down for good and run their business..


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

blackbear said:


> With all due respect:
> 
> Where do you come off labeling people? Do you honestly think you have the right or authority to put people into a category?
> 
> ...


I got my feelings hurt in this thread too.

I thought about reporting it to the mods, but I figured they'd just make some kinda comment about my panties being in a bunch.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I got my feelings hurt in this thread too.
> 
> I thought about reporting it to the mods, but I figured they'd just make some kinda comment about my panties being in a bunch.


I always thought you were a low rise bikini, mesh if possible....kinda guy :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I got my feelings hurt in this thread too.
> 
> I thought about reporting it to the mods, but I figured they'd just make some kinda comment about my panties being in a bunch.


Just like life you take the good with the bad.. You gather the great information that is here on CT and step over the trash.. It ain't that complicated.

Whining only makes you a target.. Man up!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I always thought you were a low rise bikini, mesh if possible....kinda guy :laughing:


see?

I knew it!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Whining only makes you a target.. Man up!


Thanks for the advice. 
But it's hard to be brave when even the mods start ***** slapping me.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> But it's hard to be brave when even the mods start ***** slapping me.


Yeah Angus use to be mean to me to, then I started drinking milk and working out and.. well you know the rest of the story.. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Yeah Angus use to be mean to me to, then I started drinking milk and working out and.. well you know the rest of the story.. :laughing:


Did you go see Charlie Atlas like I did? :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Yeah Angus use to be mean to me to, then I started drinking milk and working out and.. well you know the rest of the story.. :laughing:



Sorry about that lactose intolerance. Had I known, we could have steered you more towards something like a protein supplement. Your poopy problem is under control now, right?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Whining only makes you a target.. Man up!





Steve Richards said:


> it's hard to be brave when even the mods start ***** slapping me.


You might want to take Rory's advice. I see nothing in this thread that warranted that response.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The original pricing discussion:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

When you enter this forum, it's best to leave your feelings at the door. 

Greg, based on his observations has simply stated what he sees here. For the most part, I agree with him, as that should be nothing new to anyone in the trades. outside the forum, there are people that fit all those categories. 

The minor add ons greg was asking people to put on to projects was just to help people who might be struggling. You have to be better than all the rest who are bidding a job, you have to sell quality and make it a point to explain why they should pick you and not the other guy. I do this within the first meeting with a new client. 

Some guys think greg is trying to make himself look better, and in some cases, I can see their point. In this case. I don't see that. Guys are just taking his way of helping, as an insult. Sometimes the truth hurts. Only way to change that, is to change how you do business and learn as much as you can. 
This forum shouldn't be here to try and help guys figure out their overhead, that is a very basic part of business and everyone's situation is different.
only that person knows their expenses and what they need to bring in to cover that and still make a profit.

I tell clients either on the phone, or within the first few minutes of a meeting that if they are looking for a low bid, I am not that guy. I push long lasting quality over fast and cheap service. The smart ones get it, the ones who want to cheap out, well, they aren't my ideal clients and I've gotten better at not letting it bother me when I lose a bid because of price. Usually they admit once the other guy comes through, that they should have gone with me. I stay in touch with some of them even after someone else starts a job, just to see if they were all that they said they'd be.

one of the most frequent complaints from homeowners regarding contractors is guys who don't show up when they say they will, and guys who start a job and then jump to another job, leaving their job half done or quarter done. I make it clear that on most jobs, I will start and finish their job like it's the only one I have. 

No one is holding a gun to your head to do this challenge. Some guys have stated they have been doing this already, it's gear more towards the new guys in the business who need to learn or they'll be left behind.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The way I see it, as far as pricing structures among contractors, they run concurrent with income levels of most of the population. The family who struggles to make ends meet, may get a nice refund check and build a deck with it, feeling like they've made a great accomplishment to be able to do so. Good for them, they will find someone to do it within their budget constraints. The same goes for the guy who does several million dollars in net gains. He may decide to build a Disney World deck. He will find someone to give him what he desires as well.

As long as there is a wide range of income levels, there will be a wide range of bidding practices and there will be a contractor to fill every niche.

I think if everyone exercised Gregs idea across all levels, it would weed out the bottom end projects and everyone would move up the social ladder one rung.

Sounds great in theory, but there will always be a guy who is willing to come home with *** dollars a week building decks, rather than closing up shop and bringing home the same or less working for someone else. Some call it pride, others, survival.

I'm not really trying to make a point here, as much as I am sharing my thoughts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I think that Gregs post was more about changing your, mine, or our mindsets.

If you constantly think, " you shouldn't charge that much", then you will always underbid. 

The thought is if you are going to spend time pricing this job or any job, make it worth your while. If your are going to get the work why not make some $$

I must admit I have been fortunate this last while... but a few short years ago I had to bring money to a job. $ 12,000.00 it cost me to finish a job that someone else started. It nearly bankrupt me!

At the time I thought that I could do it for that price and make some money. The biggest problem that I had was I always fell in love with the job and the work. I wanted that job because it would be a great accomplishment.

I was lucky that another company was interested in me as an employee.
I took their offer and worked for someone else for 8 months, I was miserable.

I did learn from the experience, how and what to charge, not to be the cheapest guy. 
Most importantly not to apologize for making money!
I reorganized my business and put the business before the job.

It wasn't long and I found that I was making money, for the last two years I have had the ability to work 7 days a week and be profitable nearly every day ( some times you just have those days).

I decided that I don't wish to work every day so I increase my mark up by 7%. I could still work 7 days a week if I wanted to!

Yes I live in Ontario and I charge the new H.S.T. in addition to my mark up, and yes I remit all of my taxes and my employees have benifits.

The point is that you can not just survive but thrive in this economy!

Sorry for the long post but that is my $0.02 Thanks Chad


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

working 7 days a week = no life, and therefore you are a slave to your job. a successful business should work 5-6 days a week max and still turn a good profit and pay all expenses. not every day is perfect, not every month/ or week is perfect but you strive for the best week or day or whatever you can get, and go from there.

If I were single, with no kids, i'd be working 6 days a week no problem, but for now. I go look at a few jobs on saturdays, work on proposals a little on the weekends, but otherwise, that is my time to recharge, spend time with my family and relax.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed working 7 days a week is not ideal but I am actually paying for my wife to go back to university to get her degree.

She worked at a factory for 13 years and they closed down, she had benifits and a good wage. She handled the bulk of the bills when we had tough years with the company.

Its now my turn to handle the reins and let her be a full time student as well as a full time mom and a full time book keeper and some one has to clean the house. 

While it might not work for you right now it works works for us, the kids still recognize me when they see me.:w00t:

It is easy to do when you love what you do.

You say no life but other than golfing or buying tools there isn't much else I'd rather do. Besides other than my wife and kids, I don't like the family that much:whistling.

Thanks for your concern though Chad


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ashcon said:


> Agreed working 7 days a week is not ideal but I am actually paying for my wife to go back to university to get her degree.
> 
> She worked at a factory for 13 years and they closed down, she had benifits and a good wage. She handled the bulk of the bills when we had tough years with the company.
> 
> ...


 There was a day when I looked forward to going to work because that's where my friends were and it's where I wanted to be. It was nothing to frame for 8-9 hours, then drive 15 miles to trim condos with another buddy till 9 or 10 at night. Hour ride home, get up at 6 and do it all over. Minimum 6, sometimes 7 days a week.

That was then and this is now. I busted my back then so I could have a better life now, when I have a family to come home to and spend time with. Now, I do 5 days, sometimes 6 and on rare occasions Sundays.

I guess what I'm saying is having a life is in the eye of the man living it. I loved my life working 70 hours a week and I love my life now working 40 or so.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Lone your post reminds me of some thing that Dave Ramsey says.
" live like no one else so that later you can live like no one else!"
Basically its a short term pain for a long term gain!:thumbsup:

Besides this winter when its cold and snowing and I don't want to work I can sit at home and enjoy my family in a warm house with no worries!
Thanks Chad


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Greg Di said:


> After being on this particular forum for quite a while, it's clear to me that there several different "camps" of contractors that gather here.
> 
> 1) The upper crust guys who are established, successful, and generally profitable. These guys know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


 Is this what you mean? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rATftJiWdkw


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i'm a number 2:blink:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I believe Greg's point was to show you the only price ceiling is in your head. Clients have no idea what it takes to do things properly. Value shown has a monetary figure attached to it.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i think i'm a number 2:blink:


 
HEY, Me too. :shifty:

I'm still looking, I'll let you know when I find it.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i think i'm a number 2:blink:


I read this just after coming out of the washroom :w00t::laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i think i'm a number 2:blink:


 Along with half the guys on this forum.:w00t:

Seriously though Tom, you are the s#!t.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks rizzle,but i got no good plan,the last 2 years really kicked my butt financialy speaking...but i'm probably one of the most expensive siding guys in my area,problem is i don't know how or don't wanna duplicate myself,so usually any ''extra'' money goes back into the job tryin to make it ''better''...i don't know


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

kevjob said:


> I believe Greg's point was to show you the only price ceiling is in your head. Clients have no idea what it takes to do things properly. Value shown has a monetary figure attached to it.


I believe that too, but if you are not meeting with the right clientele, it wont work. If you're not brave enough to cut the fat and qualify your prospects, it wont work.

Gregs list is too simple, the problems with pricing and being accepted start way before the sale.


----------



## Cmpletehomeserv (Jan 12, 2010)

I actually do this from time to time... "if" I think there is something a possibly didn't think about... 99.9% of the time though, I have it all covered. I always mark-up various % depending on the project.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

steve: i meant that if i were truly struggling to make rent i'd rather work 8 hours and get $50, than sit by the phone and get nothing. some people would say that it's not worth their time and that i'm crazy, but if you get into a situation that desperate, i think you just have to do what you have to do; even if it's less than minimum wage.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Holy reviving a dead horse!

No, if I'm going to work for minimum wage, it'll be at Walmart.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I want to be the guy standing at the door greeting people. 

You know the one that when you say HI, just looks at you in a long silent, dumb composition.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I wanna be the guy (same guy as the greeter?)..that checks through everyone's bags on their way out, to make sure they didn't steal anything,


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I wanna be the guy (same guy as the greeter?)..that checks through everyone's bags on their way out, to make sure they didn't steal anything,


I'll just sneak by when you aren't looking. :laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

HA

I've done that before!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I've done that before!


Now I know how you get your paint so cheap,...:whistling


:lol:


Talk about a discount,...:shutup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey!

Actually...I did by a gallon of mud there once.

But I was already in the store for something else (probably plumbing supplies).


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> (probably plumbing supplies).


:blink:




:thumbup:


----------

